# three-shold / threshold (Cuenca hidrográfica)



## MISS URUBU

hola gente!, estoy leyendo un documento relacionado al manejo y ordenacion de cuencas hidrograficas, me gustaria saber que significa la palabra : *three-shold,*

*muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda!*


----------



## NoliPoli

Creo que sea un error tipografico. La palabra correcta es "threshold", o umbral.

Ciao


----------



## avizor

sí, es threshold, la otra forma es antigua. Bueno. dos puntos.
_*threshold* _define la cantidad mínima de drenaje de un área, que permita la existencia y el mantenimiento de una corriente de agua.


----------



## MISS URUBU

Hey!! les agradezco mucho en verdad a los dos.
un abrazo


----------



## bellalulu

Hola,

Exorreicas, endorreicas, salares y tundra?? Como se dicen estas palabras en Ingles? Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre el norte de Chile y sin saber estas palabras no puedo seguir trabajando.. Gracias!!


----------



## avizor

exhoreic, endorheic....,


----------



## avizor

salt marsh...


----------



## avizor

tundra.______________


----------



## NoliPoli

A "salt marsh" is covered (at least intermittently) by seawater as a result of tidal action. A "salt flat" has no water, and is usually formed by a lake or inland sea that evaporated long ago. So I believe the correct translation for "salares" is "salt flats". It is commonly used in both the singular or plural form to refer to a single continuous area.

Tundra is the same word in English. Both Spanish and English borrow the word from the Lapps (lapón).


----------



## avizor

I tried my best....


----------

